# Bez lume dot



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi has anyone out there got a spare Bez Lume Dot that they dont want green , orange, etc it doesnt matter

Will purchase and pay postage many thanks The name of a supplier would be the nxt best thing thanxs H


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

this all i could find Hayden

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pearl-Luminous-Lume-Pip-Rolex-Submariner-5513-16800-Bezel-Insert-Silver-or-Gold-/151589697339?var=&hash=item234b73373b:m:mCEIUS6Ve9V538h4Vb6nbQw

i still think you would be better making your own though as the chances are a bought one wont fit unless its specifically for your watch


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes I would take your advice but where do I get the powder from ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

ebay or can you post me just the bezel to keep it cheap?


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Bruce I, ll buy some off the bay and have a go myself that will save me removing the bezel

Your help is much appreciated HAGW H


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

You could mix some epoxy glue with some lume?? Maybe??

Cheers Martin


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

martinzx said:


> You could mix some epoxy glue with some lume?? Maybe??
> 
> Cheers Martin


 that was my suggestion also, it does work but i have found you dont need much at all, mix up some....half it as it will be too much ...then half it again as it will still be too much artytime:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Many thanks for your help gents I, ll give it a go H


----------

